# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia Rovaniemeltä

## Waltsu

Olen nähnyt Rovanientä: bussia on suurta, pientä - kas tässä!

----------


## Aleksi.K

Missäs vaiheessa Rolloon noita ruotsin pellejä on noin paljon tullut?  :Icon Frown:

----------


## kaakkuri

Hienoja kuvia, kiitos niistä. Tänään oli jo musta maa eikä lunta hiutalettakaan. Kahdeksan asteen talvi ja vesisade tekee sen.

----------

